# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Jul 13, 2010
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 27 Loads Week Ago: 31 Loads Year Ago: 32 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough comparable loads to establish trends, lower
undertone noted.

Alfalfa: Good: Small Squares, 1 load 95.00. Fair: Large
Squares, 2 loads 62.50-72.50; Large Rounds, 5 loads 60.00-72.50.
Utility: Large Squares, 1 load 57.50; Large Rounds, 1 load 50.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good: Small Squares, 1 load 102.50;
Large Squares, 1 load 95.00; Large Rounds, 3 loads 87.50-100.00.
Fair: Large Rounds, 4 loads 60.00-77.50. Utility: Large
Rounds, 2 loads 40.00.

Grass: Good: Small Squares, 3 loads 80.00-95.00. Fair:
Large Rounds, 2 loads 72.50-75.00. Utility: Large Rounds,
1 load 52.50.

Bedding: None offered.

Cornstalks: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-372-8350 24 Hour Price Info: 605-372-8356
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

